# たことがあった。



## fxlle

ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が吹き荒れたことがあった。

私なら、[ことがある]と使うに慣れます。

どんな区別がありますか？
吹き荒れたを使う以上、ことがあったって使われるのは重なるのではないか？

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「英語などでは、過去形に『時制の一致』があり、従属節と主節をどちらも過去形にしなければならないが、日本語の場合は、従属節は現在形で書いて、文章の最後の主節だけを過去形にすれば良い」という日本語文法のルールのことをおっしゃっていると思います。

しかしながら、『過去形を二重に使う場合もある。』『過去形を二重に使ってもいい文脈もある。』という日本語文法のルールも現存しています。たとえば英語でも「『時制の一致』を受けない場合がある」のと同じことです。


『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがあった*。』と『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがある*。』は、内容は時制的に同じ意味になるかもしれません。しかしながら、文章のスタイルを考えた場合に、その小説が、その前も、その後も、「過去形」で綴られているのにも関わらず、ご指摘の文章のみが、文末を現在形で記載されていたら、どうでしょう？奇異に感じるのではないでしょうか？小説全体が文末を過去形に統一して書かれているのではないでしょうか。

　逆に、全体が「ナレーションモード？」で、現在形で書かれている小説もありますよね。そのような場合は、文末だけを現在形にすればよいのではないかと思います。

　私のこの説明で納得いただけない場合は、前後の４文章を掲載することはこのフォーラムで許可されていますので、前後あわせて４文章を示してみてください。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「英語などでは、過去形に『時制の一致』があり、従属節と主節をどちらも過去形にしなければならないが、日本語の場合は、従属節は現在形で書いて、文章の最後の主節だけを過去形にすれば良い」という日本語文法のルールのことをおっしゃっていると思います。
> 
> しかしながら、『過去形を二重に使う場合もある。』『過去形を二重に使ってもいい文脈もある。』という日本語文法のルールも現存しています。たとえば英語でも「『時制の一致』を受けない場合がある」のと同じことです。
> 
> 
> 『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがあった*。』と『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがある*。』は、内容は時制的に同じ意味になるかもしれません。しかしながら、文章のスタイルを考えた場合に、その小説が、その前も、その後も、「過去形」で綴られているのにも関わらず、ご指摘の文章のみが、文末を現在形で記載されていたら、どうでしょう？奇異に感じるのではないでしょうか？小説全体が文末を過去形に統一して書かれているのではないでしょうか。
> 
> 逆に、全体が「ナレーションモード？」で、現在形で書かれている小説もありますよね。そのような場合は、文末だけを現在形にすればよいのではないかと思います。
> 
> 私のこの説明で納得いただけない場合は、前後の４文章を掲載することはこのフォーラムで許可されていますので、前後あわせて４文章を示してみてください。


これは文脈:

殷素素はうなずいた、
[大兄は成昆の弟子だったのですね。]
ここへ来る前、武林に突然の嵐が吹き荒れたことがあった。遼東から嶺南に至るまで、半年のあいだに次次と三十件あまりの大事件が続いたのである。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「英語などでは、過去形に『時制の一致』があり、従属節と主節をどちらも過去形にしなければならないが、日本語の場合は、従属節は現在形で書いて、文章の最後の主節だけを過去形にすれば良い」という日本語文法のルールのことをおっしゃっていると思います。
> 
> しかしながら、『過去形を二重に使う場合もある。』『過去形を二重に使ってもいい文脈もある。』という日本語文法のルールも現存しています。たとえば英語でも「『時制の一致』を受けない場合がある」のと同じことです。
> 
> 
> 『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがあった*。』と『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがある*。』は、内容は時制的に同じ意味になるかもしれません。しかしながら、文章のスタイルを考えた場合に、その小説が、その前も、その後も、「過去形」で綴られているのにも関わらず、ご指摘の文章のみが、文末を現在形で記載されていたら、どうでしょう？奇異に感じるのではないでしょうか？小説全体が文末を過去形に統一して書かれているのではないでしょうか。
> 
> 逆に、全体が「ナレーションモード？」で、現在形で書かれている小説もありますよね。そのような場合は、文末だけを現在形にすればよいのではないかと思います。
> 
> 私のこの説明で納得いただけない場合は、前後の４文章を掲載することはこのフォーラムで許可されていますので、前後あわせて４文章を示してみてください。


これを提起すれば、あとについた一段は現在形を使われる場合も多発ですが。

例えば、
張翠山と殷素素は義兄の決意のほどを見て、ようやく戻るのをあきらめ、涙をぬぐいつつ手を振って別れを惜しむばかりだった。海流がいかだをとらえ、ゆっくりと押し流していく。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「英語などでは、過去形に『時制の一致』があり、従属節と主節をどちらも過去形にしなければならないが、日本語の場合は、従属節は現在形で書いて、文章の最後の主節だけを過去形にすれば良い」という日本語文法のルールのことをおっしゃっていると思います。
> 
> しかしながら、『過去形を二重に使う場合もある。』『過去形を二重に使ってもいい文脈もある。』という日本語文法のルールも現存しています。たとえば英語でも「『時制の一致』を受けない場合がある」のと同じことです。
> 
> 
> 『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがあった*。』と『ここへ来る前に、武林に突然の嵐が*吹き荒れたことがある*。』は、内容は時制的に同じ意味になるかもしれません。しかしながら、文章のスタイルを考えた場合に、その小説が、その前も、その後も、「過去形」で綴られているのにも関わらず、ご指摘の文章のみが、文末を現在形で記載されていたら、どうでしょう？奇異に感じるのではないでしょうか？小説全体が文末を過去形に統一して書かれているのではないでしょうか。
> 
> 逆に、全体が「ナレーションモード？」で、現在形で書かれている小説もありますよね。そのような場合は、文末だけを現在形にすればよいのではないかと思います。
> 
> 私のこの説明で納得いただけない場合は、前後の４文章を掲載することはこのフォーラムで許可されていますので、前後あわせて４文章を示してみてください。


なぜこんなことになるのですか？
迷ってます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

我、#2.を撤回す。＃４は、理解できず。＃５も、理解できず。


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 我、#2.を撤回す。＃４は、理解できず。＃５も、理解できず。


もしかしたら、役者の都合ですかね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

fxlle said:


> もしかしたら、役者の都合ですかね。


すみません、＃７の意味も全く理解できません。誰か他のメンバーの回答を待って下さい。（削除することができるのであれば、＃２含めて削除して差し上げたいが、ルール上削除はできませんので。）

＃２の訂正）二重に過去形を使用しても、あなたがおっしゃるように一度だけ過去形を使用しても、意味は同じで、どちらを使ってもよいです。なぜ二重に過去形を使用したのか、文法的な説明は私にはできません。ただ、私自身は、オリジナルの二重に過去形を使用した方がより自然に感じます。「おさまりが良い」感じがします。なぜかは説明できません。


----------



## Howhey

「荒れたことがある」でも「荒れたことがあった」でも、事象（突然の嵐）の時制は同じです。
「ある」と「あった」の違いは事象の時制の違いではなく「話者の心情」の違いです。

吹き荒れたことがあった
→「吹き荒れたこと」は話者にとって遠い存在（≒以前は近い存在だった可能性）。

吹き荒れたことがある
→「吹き荒れたこと」は話者にとって近い存在。話者が「現在感じている」。活き活きとした過去の事象。


----------



## frequency

fxlle said:


> 張翠山と殷素素は義兄の決意のほどを見て、ようやく戻るのをあきらめ、涙をぬぐいつつ手を振って別れを惜しむばかりだった。海流がいかだをとらえ、ゆっくりと押し流していく。


この例でのみ話すけど、今この時点できみ（読者）および張翠山と殷素素は、_海流がいかだをとらえ、ゆっくりと押し流していく。_←ここなんだ。
そして、
_別れを惜しむばかりだった。_
これはそれより前の時点であるのを示すために「だった」になってると思うよ。


fxlle said:


> これを提起すれば、あとについた一段は現在形を使われる場合も多発ですが。


である・であったの両方が見られる、っていうことだよね？その通りです。

上の例だけで説明しつくせることじゃなく、全く足りてないと思うのでごめんね。


----------



## fxlle

回答ありがとうございます。
少なくとも理解してきました。


----------

